# honeymoon - hawaii info



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was trying to research honeymoon deals to hawaii... does anyone have any suggestions of prices or deals? I have never planned a trip before and its alittle overwhelming... Someone told me to look at tripadvisor.com... but its not helping me to understand what to do.

Any advice would be good.. when do i purchase flight tickets? We plan to go sometime after our sept 24th wedding.

Has anyone been to hawaii... whats the price range i will be spending for hotel and flight from NJ? I read that food is expensive... how expensive are we talking?


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you narrowed down which island you want to go to? that is probably where I would start. I have been to Maui and loved it. Yes, hotels and food are expensive, but at least you are looking at the off season. Even with that said, I remember our room was $500.00 to $600.00 per night. There are all different price ranges. I know Kuaui(hmm-I don't think I spelled that right) also has some nice honeymoon spots,too. I don't really know much about the other islands, but I'm sure others will chime in. I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time. You might consider trip insurance if you're going in hurricane season. Not too many hit the islands, but many years ago my brother got married in September and booked his honeymoon in Maui- you guessed it-a hurricane came through one week before they were supposed to go and the hotel had to close -luckily he had trip insurance!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

So far I like Maui and the Big Island... I saw some listing for hotels for $214 a night... is that true?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It really all depends on what kind of experience you would like to have while in Hawaii. My husband and I honeymooned there in 2006, we stayed 8 nights: 6 nights in Maui, and 2 nights in Oahu.

Maui was AMAZING, you definitely need to go there. We stayed right on Napili Bay and rented a condo. The condo was nice, we would rent a different one next time around but we loved the condo idea. We spent $630 for 6 nights after the cleaning fee & taxes. We spent $100 on food at the nearby market and pretty much just ate the basics...pancakes & eggs for breakfast, and burgers/hot dogs for lunch & dinner. They tax rate there is over 11% for non-locals which is why everything is so expensive. I remember a gallon of milk costing about $7, as did a box of cereal. If you go out to eat for every meal, you will indeed spend a lot of money, things are a bit more expensive than they are normally in the States, but if you don't want to cook at all, it's worth it -- the food is delicious.

If you stay in Maui at all, you MUST go to the Old Lahaina Luau -- it is the most popular and best one there is. We paid (in 2006) $89 each to go, and it is awesome. When you walk in, they put a full live orchid lei on you, hand you drinks while you wait in line to be seated, and you choose floor seating (we did that because it's closer and more fun!) or table seating. You get unlimited drinks at the bar (they are all delicious!) and a buffet style authentic hawaiian dinner, they do the roasted pig in the ground, it is yummy...you can even try poi which is nasty but fun to try. lol The food is excellent, I think I remember they also have different fish & other meats there to eat. The luau entertainment is really neat, they are very good.

We booked our activities through Activity Warehouse, travelhawaii.com and it all went smooth. We also booked The Pride of Maui: Deluxe Snorkel which was okay, but we had better snorkeling right off of our condo so that was a little disappointing. They did take us to Turtle Bay (or something like that) and we got to get right up to sea turtles in the water (you are not allowed to touch them). We got lots of great pics with our underwater disposable cameras. We also did Maui Downhill Safari Sunrise which I do NOT recommend, lol. My husband forced me to go, you drive up this huuuuuge mountain before sunrise, then ride a bike down as the sun rises...yeah, not fun. lol He is a cyclist, that's why he wanted to do it. It was FREEZING and I felt sick from waking up so early so I stayed in the van the whole time and rode in the van on the way down...haha. Even my husband said it was a waste of money. There are so many activities on Maui. If you stay near Lahaina, that is the best spot in my opinion. We rented a car for a week for under $200 and drove everywhere. Napili Bay area is really amazing, you should look into hotels or condos in that area.

Oahu was AWFUL in my opinion, we stayed 2 nights there in Ohana East hotel in Waikiki and while the hotel was really nice, we just wanted to go home. Oahu (in the Waikiki area at least) looks just like California, there is nothing tropical about it. Waikiki beach is so overpopulated it is difficult to even find a spot to sit down. There is a little strip mall with high end stores but we went there for a more tropical feel! We went to the zoo that is there and it was fun, but it was so hot and humid there I just wanted to go inside. LOL They have little market areas set up which was really fun to stroll through. Our hotel was only $108 per night + taxes which was a bargain, and the hotel was much nicer than we had anticipated. If we had the option again, we would definitely not go to Oahu at all. We would pick Maui & Kauai (we have never been to Kauai).

I think it ended up being less expensive for us to book our flights directly through the airline, but make sure you book everything very soon -- including the activities you want to do there, the Old Lahaina Luau for example sells out 2+ months in advance.

I would love to stay in a full service resort but they are pricey! You will definitely want to stay at a hotel right on the beach if you can afford it, seeing the beach from your window really makes it extra special!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

DH and I own two timeshares in Maui, and honestly, people are renting out their timeshare weeks for much, much less than what you will pay for many hotels. All the resorts I know of are two bedroom or at least a one bedroom studio and many are on the best locations on the islands. PM me and I'll be glad to give you that information. The great part is that the places I know of also are rated by the owners themselves, so I believe you will get a good idea of what will meet your needs. 

As far as Islands, I've been to Oahu, Maui and Kauai, and this year we are looking into going to the Big Island. It really depends on what you are looking for. Oahu, at least the Honolulu side, is busy with a ton of shops and tons of people (at least when I've been). One thing on Oahu not to miss is Pearl Harbor-- last I heard you will need to make an appointment. The north side is much more laid back and way less populated, and has two new timeshares. Kauai, to me, is the quintessential Hawaii-- very laid back, not very busy, and lots of Aloha spirit. It is called the garden isle for good reason-- very verdant and lush. Maui is kind of the best of both worlds, in my opinion. Again, it depends on what appeals to you most, as any of the islands have their unique attractions. Some islands have some activities that other islands don't. For example, the last I knew zip lining is available on Maui, Kauai and the Big Island but not Oahu. Jet skiing is not available on Kauai. I've heard from friends that the best dolphin experience is on the Big Island. 

My advice would be to go to the library and borrow the books called Maui Revealed, Kauai Revealed, Oahu Revealed, and Big Island Revealed. 

If you would rather stay at a hotel, there are a lot of choices and availability, and there are a lot of discounted rooms (some hundreds less a night than I've seen before) due to the economy. 

I know with a little research you'll find something wonderful that will meet all your expectations!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Stacy we went to Hawaii for our honeymoon in 9/2007. We spent a week in Maui and 3 days in Oahu. I would highly recommend Maui, particularly Wailea in South Maui. We had stayed at the Four Seasons. I wish we had spent the entire time in Maui...very laid back, quiet and just amazing. We had done the Road to Hana while in Maui which is an interesting experience but mostly we just relaxed and went to dinner, etc. 

Oahu was like a city on the beach. Except we stayed in Kahala which was nice b/c it was more reserved and quiet, but verturing out into the city was a fun experience. Great shopping and lots of cool bars/restaurants. We also drove to the North Shore, where all the famous surfing takes place, that was a beautiful drive and one you shouldn't miss if you go to Oahu. 

I have an AMAZING travel agent who I used for Hawaii and every single trip since. She is located in Point Pleasant but I do everything with her by email and phone. She is our age so can relate to things that would interest a vacation for our age group. She has beat all price rates that I had previously gotten on any other travel websites too. Let me know if you want her name Stacy and I"ll send you her info. When we got to Hawaii we originally were not happy with our hotel. One phone call to her and she got us into a partial oceanview room at the Four Seasons with not one problem! She was a lifesaver and really goes above and beyond. Tell her what you want to spend and she will help create a trip for you and take care of everything. 

Hawaii is expensive but really not any more pricey than any other island. There are so many restaurants and hotels to choose from in all different price ranges. For meals some nights we would eat at 5 star restaurant for dinner but maybe eat from a taco stand for lunch. Also maybe get a credit card that gives you miles so when you pay for wedding stuff you can use the points you earn for airmiles. 

You picked the greatest place to visit. Hawaii is so cliche to go to for a honeymoon but let me tell you...there's a reason why. It's absolute paradise! Rainbows everywhere. It's complete heaven on earth! In all honesty, let me know if you need suggestions and/or if you want my travel agent's info. If you want to do multiple islands you may want to use an agent. Too much stress w/wedding planning to try to plan as big a tirp as Hawaii is. You won't regret it and I even found I saved money when booking through her.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

LJSquishy said:


> We booked our activities through Activity Warehouse, travelhawaii.com and it all went smooth. We also booked The Pride of Maui: Deluxe Snorkel which was okay, but we had better snorkeling right off of our condo so that was a little disappointing. They did take us to Turtle Bay (or something like that) and we got to get right up to sea turtles in the water (you are not allowed to touch them). We got lots of great pics with our underwater disposable cameras. We also did Maui Downhill Safari Sunrise which I do NOT recommend, lol. My husband forced me to go, you drive up this huuuuuge mountain before sunrise, then ride a bike down as the sun rises...yeah, not fun. lol He is a cyclist, that's why he wanted to do it. It was FREEZING and I felt sick from waking up so early so I stayed in the van the whole time and rode in the van on the way down...haha. Even my husband said it was a waste of money. There are so many activities on Maui. If you stay near Lahaina, that is the best spot in my opinion. We rented a car for a week for under $200 and drove everywhere. Napili Bay area is really amazing, you should look into hotels or condos in that area.


 If I wanted to stay at Maui and the big island... where can i book activities for the big island... the website you gave me doesnt have that island listed...

thanks for all the advice... i'm gonna look around and see what I like... I might have some questions afterwards. :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

socalyte said:


> DH and I own two timeshares in Maui, and honestly, people are renting out their timeshare weeks for much, much less than what you will pay for many hotels. All the resorts I know of are two bedroom or at least a one bedroom studio and many are on the best locations on the islands. PM me and I'll be glad to give you that information. The great part is that the places I know of also are rated by the owners themselves, so I believe you will get a good idea of what will meet your needs.
> 
> As far as Islands, I've been to Oahu, Maui and Kauai, and this year we are looking into going to the Big Island. It really depends on what you are looking for. Oahu, at least the Honolulu side, is busy with a ton of shops and tons of people (at least when I've been). One thing on Oahu not to miss is Pearl Harbor-- last I heard you will need to make an appointment. The north side is much more laid back and way less populated, and has two new timeshares. Kauai, to me, is the quintessential Hawaii-- very laid back, not very busy, and lots of Aloha spirit. It is called the garden isle for good reason-- very verdant and lush. Maui is kind of the best of both worlds, in my opinion. Again, it depends on what appeals to you most, as any of the islands have their unique attractions. Some islands have some activities that other islands don't. For example, the last I knew zip lining is available on Maui, Kauai and the Big Island but not Oahu. Jet skiing is not available on Kauai. I've heard from friends that the best dolphin experience is on the Big Island.
> 
> ...


 How could I forget! The Revealed Books!!!!!!!! A MUST bring for your trip!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

kodie said:


> If I wanted to stay at Maui and the big island... where can i book activities for the big island... the website you gave me doesnt have that island listed...
> 
> thanks for all the advice... i'm gonna look around and see what I like... I might have some questions afterwards. :thumbsup:


We have a time share on the big island near Kona. There's a lot to see on Hawaii and with the volcanoes and the black lava fields, you think you're on another planet. In my opinion, however, you need to rent a car to get around and see anything. Kona is a little town with restaurants and stores. It's a good area to stay in on Hawaii. There are some beaches on Hawaii and Volcano National Park is really something to see. You can tour the Mauna Loa macadamia nut factory... lol. The big island is laid back and not as touristy as Maui and Oahu. In fact, there are wild billy goats that roam around near our condo...

When we were in Hawaii a few years ago, there was a hurricane nearby, but it never actually struck the island, although there was a lot of wind in Honolulu. They also had an earthquake on the big island while we were there that did some damage in Kona... we never even felt it...lol. And there was a tsunami warning issued while we were there...lol. My family back home was panicking hearing all of this on the news and we were shopping and having a 
great time. The island is so large that something can happen on one side of the island and not affect the whole island.

We also like Oahu. The last time we went we stayed at the Hilton Hawaiian Village right on Waikiki beach. We all loved it. It's so close to everything and has so many stores and restaurants within the resort that you really don't even need a car. My daughters, who are in their 20's went parasailing and took surfing lessons. We did have a car and we went to the Dole pineapple plantation, which was nice to see and we went to Pearl Harbor. We also drove around the entire perimeter of the island one day. It's really a beautiful ride and not that long since the island isn't that large. We also took a helicopter tour of the island.... beautiful sights, but the motion of the helicopter was not something that I enjoyed and after an hour I was more than ready to land. 

We fly on Continental out of Newark non-stop into Honolulu (10 hours). Then we fly Hawaiian Air over to the island of Hawaii. It's about a 30-45 minute flight. I think there's also a ferry between the islands. 

We don't go to Hawaii every year because the plane ride is soooo long and we can use our timeshare at other places, but we'll be going back next year hopefully. 

If you need to know anything else, I'd be happy to try to help. I'm the family vacation planner and I looooove Hawaii!!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Tammy,
we also stayed at the Four Seasons-loved it there!! Most times we stay at a ritz carlton, but didn't like the location on Maui-too cold and windy! No one was even at the pool at the Ritz Carlton when we drove up to see it. September was great (we went last week in September and first part of October). Not too many people and could get into restaurants easily.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

jpupart said:


> Tammy,
> we also stayed at the Four Seasons-loved it there!! Most times we stay at a ritz carlton, but didn't like the location on Maui-too cold and windy! No one was even at the pool at the Ritz Carlton when we drove up to see it. September was great (we went last week in September and first part of October). Not too many people and could get into restaurants easily.


 OMG Jocelyn! When I die I hope heaven is just like the Four Seasons in Maui. I've never been to another hotel quite like it. Those $30 crabcakes by the pool were to die for LOL!!! Wasn't it just the BEST hotel?! *sigh* I want to go back. 

That Maui wind was insane though. The wind would change early afternoon and then that was it!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW all this talk about Hawaii is making me want to go there even more!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i am feeling the same way ,, ok so if my boyfriend ever proposes , i want to go to hawaii too !!!!


Johita said:


> WOW all this talk about Hawaii is making me want to go there even more!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Maui is heaven on earth. My daughter lived there for three years. So, HAD to go and visit as often as possible. I love Lahaina. It is just a tiny, sleepy place. Beautiful, but Kaanapali is also a beautiful spot with gorgeous hotels. Food is a little pricey, but if you rent a condo, you could eat a couple of meals in and just go out to dinner, say. We used to shop at the Safeway in Lahaina and it was a kick! I would go there in a heartbeat!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

*Hawaii, probably my favorite place on earth.*

I go there a lot, have a good friend who lives there and hope to live there one day myself. First of all, you need to decide what kind of experience you are looking for, solitude in paradise or access to lots of things to do, bar life, etc. Are you active? Do you like water sports? Are you looking for a more intimate, local experience or more resort like, 'little umbrellas on everything', experience. There is so much more to do on the islands that the regular touristy stuff. Here is my personal breakdown of the islands I have been to.

*Oahu*: If you are looking for a little bit of everything, this island is it. Laid back island style on the North Shore, crazy city life in Honolulu. The view of the Waikiki cityscape at sunset is amazing. Great resorts, amazing food, lots of shopping but also TONS of people. If you like museums and attractions like I do, must sees are Pearl Harbor, The Honolulu Academy of the Arts, Shangra-la, Huananumu (sp?) Bay, Polynesian Cultural Center and hike Diamond Head. You simply MUST try the malasadas at Leonard's. It is the most "touristy" of the islands.
*Big Island*: It is like a little world all its own. You can snow ski and SCUBA on the same day. The volcano eruptions are a must see by helicoptor. More laid back. MUST have a car. Not so many man made attractions but lots of flora and fauna.
*Kauai'i*" LOTS of flora and fauna. You better like water sports and hiking otherwise not much to do. Just gorgeous and peaceful.
*Maui*: Actually my least favorite island. Lots of red dirt and it gets into everything. Very touristy in some parts but also lots of nature, lots of great restaurants. By far the best part of it is, the road to Hana. The hotel at the end is wonderful, very peaceful, your own little cottage. Usually very windy so if you like to kite board/wind surf, this is your island! Mama's Fish House is fun.
*Lanai'i*: If solitude is your thing, this is your island. Most of the time you will have an entire beach all to yourself but you will need a 4-wheel drive to get there (fun!). Wonderful people, VERY laid back. There is really only two Four Seasons and Hotel Lanai'i on the island. If you want a GREAT deal stay in the separate cottage at the Hotel Lanai'i, you get your own little garden for under $300/night. The food at the hotels will blow you away! We live/lived in two of the major capitals for food, Bay Area and L.A. in California, and we were amazed.

There is great SCUBA and snorkeling everywhere, pretty much just off the beach. Last time we went we didn't bother to take the SCUBA gear, you see all you need to see with snorkel. The weather is so perfect there, you can run around naked without feeling cold, LOL. Do take mosquito repellent. If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me. Have fun!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay - my tongue's hanging out. Great info from everyone for what sounds like an amazing honeymoon.
Stacy, thanks for starting this thread because I really think I want to go to Hawaii next year for my big 6-0 b'day. I've always wanted to go to Hawaii and this thread is pushing me over the edge. What great info. I, of course am going to check into Homeexchange.com to see if I can swap my apt for a house or condo there and at least lodging will be free


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

We have a timeshare on kauai and love it!!! Kauai is very peaceful and low key. I would look into renting a timeshare you get alot of bang for your buck. Just remember to ask if it has air conditioning, many do not. Ours does not have air but at night it cools down and it has never been a problem, we are on the ocean.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> OMG Jocelyn! When I die I hope heaven is just like the Four Seasons in Maui. I've never been to another hotel quite like it. Those $30 crabcakes by the pool were to die for LOL!!! Wasn't it just the BEST hotel?! *sigh* I want to go back.
> 
> That Maui wind was insane though. The wind would change early afternoon and then that was it!


Oh no- I never tried the poolside crabcakes!!!!! I guess I'll have to go back just to sample them!:biggrin:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i definitely want to go to hawaii now , i always wanted to but now its like a must !


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

the song that inspired me about Hawaii 




Sure is a place that I would love to visit someday.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Anyone suggest any MUST DO activities at either Maui, Oahu, or the Big Island?
I know... 
Oahu - pearl harbor is must see...
Maui - Old Lahaina Luau 

Can you give me the tours that are a must see at each island? and what we can do ourselves without a tour but its still a must see...

I already know I would like to go swimming with the dolphines at the big island, snorkeling (dunno which island will be the best though), horseback riding (dunno which will be better.. maui or big island?)...

thanks everyone so far for your advice..


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've been horseback riding on Maui a couple times, and I can't say it was a big whoop, since the areas we could go were pretty limited. Definitely no riding on the beach :blink: From what I've read, the horseback adventures are better on the Big Island. 

Do you like ziplining? That looks SO fun! Also consider a helicopter ride-- over any of the islands is going to be great. On Kauai we got to see all the places they filmed tons of movies, including Jurassic Park, of course. But a lot of other movies were filmed there too! There were also some of the longest waterfalls I believe are in the US. Maui's helicopter ride flew us over Maui's rain forest-- beautiful! If you like to snorkel, all the islands have excellent snorkeling-- talk to the locals or the hotel/resort concierge for the best spots. Most of the time I wouldn't use the activities desk for booking places since they aren't always the best, just the ones the hotel/resort has a relationship with. With the economy down, a lot of places offer specials. Snuba is another activity that would be fun-- it's like scuba but you are attached to a hose instead of a tank, so you're not lugging them around. You're more limited as to the depth than scuba but I don't think you'll miss a whole lot. We also bought some disposable underwater cameras-- they took surprisingly good pictures! I'm glad we'd done that because several times we had turtles swim with us, and I got good pics of that. 

There are also lots of places to take surfing lessons-- I had a blast doing that, even though I'd never surfed before and I was definitely into my adult years when I did that lol. 

Oh, and dinner cruises! We went on a really awesome sunset dinner cruise that was so fun! 

Don't forget to give yourselves time to just relax, too. If you make your time too jam-packed, you will miss the simple pleasure of relaxing on the sand and listening to the waves. Honestly, if they could just bottle that feeling...

Since you are on your honeymoon, even though we have timeshares and love them, I would advise you DON'T go to a timeshare presentation. Yes, they'll offer you money/vouchers/other good stuff for attending, but some sales people will waste hours and hours of your precious time and it's just not worth it. Don't believe the 45 minutes they'll promise it will take-- we've been pressured into more than 3 hours! Never again. The last timeshare we bought was Marriott, and we already had done our homework and knew what we wanted.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, if you like biking, you can bike down Haleakala at sunrise. My daughter has done this and loved it. And while you are there, you can explore what is called “up country.” It’s absolutely beautiful. Visit the Lavender Farm and have lunch there.
http://www.bikemaui.com/

And for snorkeling, the most beautiful place I have seen is the Molokini Crater. You take a boat out there and the most amazing snorkeling experience ever.
http://www.prideofmaui.com/

And I would recommend renting a car and driving the Hana Highway, and even spending one night in Hana. Very beautiful and relaxing. Beautiful black sand beaches.
http://www.hana-maui.com/welcome.html


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Going to see the volcanoes is a MUST on the Big Island.

Kilauea Volcano Lava Flow, Big Island Hawaii

We went at dusk and it was just amazing to see lava flowing into the ocean. I wish I had a better picture but it was awesome!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We are probably the only people who went to Hawaii and pretty much did nothing but lay on the beach and just stay at the resort lol! In Maui, we did rent a car (which everywhere you go I would suggest renting a car) and we drove The Road to Hana. You get to see the beauty of Maui. Be sure to stop at the street stands and buy the banana bread if you do this. Also, if you do Maui make a reservation at Mama's. Phenomenal food!

In Oahu, we drove up to the North Shore. That's where all the famous surfing takes place. Another beautiful drive and one I will always remember. There is also a ton of shopping in Waikiki. 

For your car rental I would suggest a Jeep Wrangler or at least a convertible!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well i'm still working on the details of the hawaii trip... pricing different options and activities... I came across this website...

Does anyone know if this website can be trusted? Hawaii Vacation Packages, Hawai Hotel Deals, Cheap Flights to Hawaii, Cruises I'm alittle scared to book anything through a website that doesnt seem well known...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Definately drive to the North Shore of Ohau...that's the best part of the island imo! There are also lots of beaches and little places to stop along the way that aren't overrun by tourists..and shrimp trucks to stop and eat lunch in.


----------

